# change my truck sirius radio to portable one?



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

OK,
My Dakota I bought last year came with a Sirius radio and a 1 year sub. Well, a year was plenty of time for them to hook me and I don't want to lose Sirius so I am now paying for a sub to the truck radio.
My question is this. I want to be able to get Sirius in the wife's van when I am driving that now, too, but I don't want to pay for a sub to another radio.
Can I get one of the Sirius radios I see in the stores and hook that up to the antenna in my truck somehow and then also hook it up to the van? Can I take the radio from truck - van and back easily that way?
I am talking about using this new radio in place of the factory radio that came with the truck. The radio in my truck now doesn't have any of the cool info on the screen anyhow. I want to be able to plug the new radio into the antenna that was factory mounted on my truck.
The van just has a standard factory radio in it with no sat. radio option.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What you want to do is what I currently do.

I have a ST-2 in my work van wired in to the ant jack (much to the chagrin of the company :lol: )

I have a second ant kit for my personal vehicle (will get installed some time when I get the time).

My plan is to move the radio back and forth as needed to save the extra receiver charge.

But, there is a catch. Had to buy two car kits. $40 each at Crutchfield. The work van required two ant adapaters as well. Those were $8 each I think. Also had to get a second antenna off of ebay. $16. Didn't want to fool with moving the antenna between vehicles. Still don't have a dock/mount for my vehicle, so I'll have to figure something out for that. In the end, about $115 to save the $7 or so a month for an extra sub.

Your costs would roughly the same. 2x car kits, 1 antenna, possible adapaters.

If I drove my personal vehicle as much as I drive the work van, then without question, I'd get a second radio. It would be worth it not to have to deal with the hassle of moving the radio back and forth. Plus, then when the wife gets used to the sat radio, you won't have to hear her complain about you taking out HER radio to put in your truck. :grin: 

Second radio will be the way to go.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

hehe, thanks for putting it in perspective for me.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Plus if your wife would get any enjoyment out of it, the second radio is only 6 or 7 bucks a month I believe. It was well worth it for me to put it in my wifes vehicle.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

The news I saw today may change this plan a little. If the merger actually does happen now and they come out with that lower cost plan I saw a while back, would I need a new radio in my truck to get it?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

buzzdalf said:


> The news I saw today may change this plan a little. If the merger actually does happen now and they come out with that lower cost plan I saw a while back, would I need a new radio in my truck to get it?


Yes, from what I've read about it you would need a new radio. Read more at xmmerger.com. May be worth waiting a few months to see what shakes out, but know that it could take months or even a year to get these new radios to market. There's been little news about it due to the pending merger, so who knows, a new radio could already have been designed and just waiting for the final whistle to start production.


----------

